# What makes this sauce bitter?



## dadgummit! (Dec 30, 2007)

My homemade sauce has a bitter taste , and I just wanted to see if anyone knows what maight be the cause?

My ingredients are:

1 cup ketchup
1/3 cup worcestershire
1/3 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup pickle juice
1 teaspoon hot sauce
1/4 cup mollasses
2 tbs honey
2 tbs chili powder
1tsp creole seasoning
1tsp black pepper
1tsp onion powder
1tsp garlic powder

The wierd thing is that its only bitter as a dipping sauce , if i brush it on in the last stage of cooking its fine.

I'm suspicious of the pickle juice and the chili powder. Any ideas?


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 30, 2007)

Without quanities i cant say, pickle juice? 
Are you cooking this sauce before you dip into it?


----------



## vulcan75001 (Dec 30, 2007)

An update on Quantities would help...
What brand of molasses are ya using?   The Brare Rabbit brand has a very harsh flavor....Grandmas brand is very nice...some hot sauces have a bitter taste...Good Luck


----------



## glued2it (Dec 30, 2007)

The bare rabbit has a normal and mild flavor. They are both strong I never tried the Grandmas. might have to though


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm with Bubba, lean toward the pickle juice, depending on quantity used.


----------



## dadgummit! (Dec 30, 2007)

OK I edited the post  to include the quantities. The mollasses is Grandma's or I use Steen's pure cane syrup. And yes I do cook the sauce.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds to me like the pickle juice could be the culprit.


----------



## iso (Dec 31, 2007)

What brand of ketchup?  Some brands are heavy on vinegar.

What happens if you reduce the pickle juice by half?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 31, 2007)

I think it would be the pickle juice also. Maybe try to heat it a little before dipping into??????????


----------

